# I was told these are Iraqi High Flyers. Are they?



## ProFox (Mar 13, 2013)

*What type of Pigeons are these? Can anybody please help?*









Cock








Cock








Hen


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

The 2nd,3rd,and 4th pictures are a breed of iraqi birds that fly in kits just like the flying flight.They are not high flyers.I could be mistaked,but they might not be %100 pure.I am not really sure what the 1st bird is.Looks kinda iranian to me.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

The 2nd,3rd,and 4th pictures look like a form of the iraqi reds known as kamerliyat (blacks) they are flown for pigeon wars i have info bout them on my site i cant tell if they are pure or not but they look some what good 
they muffs should be longer and that one should have more white


----------



## ProFox (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! After looking at your website I agree they are very similar to the Iraqi Reds. My brother has a few pair of NY Flights, perhaps down the road we can see what kind of birds they will give us. How many birds does it take to make a kit? I have just recently become interested in pigeons again since I raised some feral pigeons a few years back. I also watched a video from your sight and the Iraqi pigeons look amazing when they fly.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Some fly kits of 3, They are easier to control and select from but I personally like a kit of 15 and up.

Some also say not to fly kits of even numbers, That seems a bit odd to me but maybe there is some basis to it.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello PT. They look like tumblers I saw many years back. The white on their feet and the feathering length are close to Armenian Tumblers. Are they medium to small in size? They just may be a mix, but I have never had Iraqi Reds. 
Do Iraqi warring birds such as Iraqi Reds tumble any? I always enjoy looking at pics of them in the net because of their rich colors.
Are these birds from a breeder in San Diego, California?
Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is the story with getting the birds and not being able to ask what they are?


----------



## ProFox (Mar 13, 2013)

I got them from a guy who said they came from California he had a very thick accent and I had some trouble understanding him. He called them "Iraqi high flyers" I figured I could just do some research on the breed myself, turns out I can't find any info on Iraqi high flyers. The blacks are smaller then the average pigeon the brown one is average size. I haven't let them fly yet because I want to get some babies first.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I guess that is what they are then. I did not see much info as well, but more on Iranian pigeons. here is a picture I found where a guy uses baskets for breeding boxes, it is really cool. here is the link to the picture.

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45584000/jpg/_45584977_jex_317031_de27-1.jpg


----------



## ProFox (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for looking into them for me spirit wings! I'm going to call the guy and try to get some more info about them . Considering the lack of info on the breed.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Here is the person in San Diego: johnny at (858)699-8171 He has many breeds.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

they come in red,black ,yellow ,and blue bar but the breed in iraq is called humeer meainf reds so i just called them iraqi reds they dont tumble they are flown in large kits in iraq but u can fly few birds to 100+ i have fam who rasies them in iraq so a know bout them


----------



## Dnayoungmula (Jun 25, 2013)

Um pretty sure the first one us a texan pioneer ...could be wrong tho


----------

